# PBP - Fate:  The Destiny Mechanic



## Angelsboi (Apr 5, 2002)

Im running a game on Goandroleplay.com and looking for some players before i begin.

*About the game*

On the world of Ulithelid, there have been many Gods Wars, each more intense than the last.  This time, something happened that changed the lives of all the inhabitants of the world.  A mysterious power was brought about and shown to six people. These six people formed houses in nations and taught their kin.  They thought they were the only ones.

Many years and centuries have passed and now the Houses of Evolution stand no more after an attack of Illithilids.  But the common people have begun showing the same powers the Houses of Evolution had.  The powers of the mynd.

-------------------------------
This is a 3e game centered around psionics.  The plot of the game will revolve around what you do as characters.  I expect posts once a day or more (im more flexible on the weekends).

I am using the following books and magazines:

Players Handbook, Dungeon Masters Guide, Monster Mannual, Psionics Handbook, Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting, Tome and Blood, Song and Silence, Sword and Fist, Defenders of the Faith, Oriental Adventures, Rogukan, Creatures of Rogukan, Relics and Rituals, Creature Collection, Creature Collection II, Ravenloft, Dread Secrets of Ravenloft, Enemies and Allies, Hero Builders Guide Book, Minions, Mannual of the Planes, Lords of Darkness, Magic of Faerun, Necromancy: Beyond the Grave, Undead, Mythic Races and Monsters of Faerun, Demonology: The Dark Road, Undead, Book of Eldritch Might I, Book of Eldritch Might II, Wild Spellcraft and If Thoughts Could Kill.

Dragon #271 to #294

Feel free to email me with any questions and character creations.  I need 6 people.  We will be playing this at GoandRoleplay.com


----------

